# salt box house



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

does any body have any plans on how to make salt box houses.thanks


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Um err, What is a salt box please. One for preserving food or storing salt for de-icing?
johnep


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

there called primitive salt box houses


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sox,
Do you have a picture of one of these? I am drawing a blank on this also,
Mike Hawkins:huh:


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

Try this 
http://www.oldhouseweb.com/stories/Detailed/10309.shtml

John


----------



## crapenterallday (Mar 23, 2008)

Try looking up your local builder's websites. They usually have floorplans and elevation drawings for all their models. Most builders that I have built for had one or two salt boxes. Do your research and use a rigid sheathing like osb or cdx plywood. They tend to shake a little if you use foam.:thumbdown:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*salt box*

Hey Sox,
Are you talking about building an actual house or a small craft project as shown in the picture link above? Maybe I misunderstood your request. I know what an actual salt box house is, thought you were looking for a craft project. House plans shouldn't be that hard to find. Do a google search. Most house plans are not free however, so if you find something you like, make sure it is what you want and make sure it meets your community building department requirements. 
Mike:smile:


----------



## sox23 (Mar 24, 2008)

small caft


----------



## bsheitman (May 31, 2008)

I'm certain you'll find what you're looking for here.

I have a dream of building one of these houses myself one day...


----------

